# Pernicious anemia (don't pass this by)



## Andros

This may be very very helpful to you if you are having trouble recovering or stabilizing from thyroid disease.

Pernicious anemia
Macrocytic achylic anemia; Congenital pernicious anemia; Juvenile pernicious anemia; Vitamin B12 deficiency (malabsorption)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001595/


----------



## Rebecca1986

Thanks for posting this Andros! Lovely quick reference guide! Going to keep researching this and if i find anything of interest i'll let you know x x x


----------



## webster2

Thank you! I think this is what my grandmother must have had.


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> Thanks for posting this Andros! Lovely quick reference guide! Going to keep researching this and if i find anything of interest i'll let you know x x x


Thank you, Rebecca. You know how much I appreciate your research "finds!"


----------



## Rebecca1986

Just throwing this out there.

A year ago I got a print out of myblood results from the doctor and my TSH was .48 (.34-5.5) and FT4 14.2 (7.5-19.0).

So looks good eh!! 

But I still had tendencies to be symptomatic throughout the weeks and months as they passed lol!!

My Ferriten however was 13 (11-307)

So that's way too low! Considering it was no where near a period and I wasn't loosing blood from anywhere else. I'm also not a vegetarian and I do eat a balanced varied diet.............

.............

Thats the story........

So a couple of weeks ago I had blood tests run again. Thyroid came back fine and my Feritten came back as 11.

So now I wonder if I have PA as we are talking about it this thread and funnily enough the results I was given last year show my B12 as 207 (140-682).

Its at the lower end of the scale.........Do you think PA could be the issue???


----------



## Rebecca1986

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003705.htm

Check me out  LOL!! Look what I found!!!

Gosh I hope they see sense to check my B12!!!

And guess what they mention Folate Levels too and when I had them checked they were 4.1 ( 3.4 - 20.0)...............

PARTY ON DOWN!!!

Think I just struck gold.

Any input greatly appreciated!

Thank you my lovelies!!

XXXXXXX


----------



## Rebecca1986

Wonder if they checked my Folate levels and B12 this time????

XXX


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> Just throwing this out there.
> 
> A year ago I got a print out of myblood results from the doctor and my TSH was .48 (.34-5.5) and FT4 14.2 (7.5-19.0).
> 
> So looks good eh!!
> 
> But I still had tendencies to be symptomatic throughout the weeks and months as they passed lol!!
> 
> My Ferriten however was 13 (11-307)
> 
> So that's way too low! Considering it was no where near a period and I wasn't loosing blood from anywhere else. I'm also not a vegetarian and I do eat a balanced varied diet.............
> 
> .............
> 
> Thats the story........
> 
> So a couple of weeks ago I had blood tests run again. Thyroid came back fine and my Feritten came back as 11.
> 
> So now I wonder if I have PA as we are talking about it this thread and funnily enough the results I was given last year show my B12 as 207 (140-682).
> 
> Its at the lower end of the scale.........Do you think PA could be the issue???


I do and maybe autoimmune in nature also. Yikes! 11; that is scary, GF!


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003705.htm
> 
> Check me out  LOL!! Look what I found!!!
> 
> Gosh I hope they see sense to check my B12!!!
> 
> And guess what they mention Folate Levels too and when I had them checked they were 4.1 ( 3.4 - 20.0)...............
> 
> PARTY ON DOWN!!!
> 
> Think I just struck gold.
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you my lovelies!!
> 
> XXXXXXX


Very excellent link. It follows that if your Ferritin is low, B-12 may also be low.

Did you ask the doc to check the B-12?


----------



## Rebecca1986

It didnt dawn on me when they took the bloods, so i dont think so. but getting it is my next misson x advanced Driving test now x


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> It didnt dawn on me when they took the bloods, so i dont think so. but getting it is my next misson x advanced Driving test now x


Go for it and I insist on a photo of you sitting behind the wheel of a St. John's Ambulance w/ the red hair flying out the window as you buzz to an emergency call!

Best of luck; I know you will do exceedingly well.


----------



## Rebecca1986

I passed! thanks for the vote of confidence. you will get a photo, let me do more training first ha ha x x


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> I passed! thanks for the vote of confidence. you will get a photo, let me do more training first ha ha x x


ROLF!! Training for the photo or training for the driving? ha, ha!


----------



## Rebecca1986

ha ha! need to get my hair done! off to sleep, sweet dreams x x


----------



## Rebecca1986

Okay...

So......... These are the blood values I have that relate to the Red Blood Cells.

Red Blood Cell Distribution Width 12.0 (11.6-14.8)

Mean Corpusc Heamoglobin 27.3 (27.0 - 32.0)

Mean Corpusc HB Conc 31.7 (32.0 - 36.0)

Mean Corpuscular Volume 86 (83.0 - 101.0)

Packed Cell Volume 0.43 ( 0.37 - 0.47)

Red Blood Count 4.99 ( 3.80-5.80)

Platelet Count 240 (140-400)

Anyone understand these??


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> Okay...
> 
> So......... These are the blood values I have that relate to the Red Blood Cells.
> 
> Red Blood Cell Distribution Width 12.0 (11.6-14.8)
> 
> Mean Corpusc Heamoglobin 27.3 (27.0 - 32.0)
> 
> Mean Corpusc HB Conc 31.7 (32.0 - 36.0)
> 
> Mean Corpuscular Volume 86 (83.0 - 101.0)
> 
> Packed Cell Volume 0.43 ( 0.37 - 0.47)
> 
> Red Blood Count 4.99 ( 3.80-5.80)
> 
> Platelet Count 240 (140-400)
> 
> Anyone understand these??


Here is a good matrix. This is very complicated stuff.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

Here is an example:

Your lab

Mean Corpusc HB Conc 31.7 (32.0 - 36)

What the matrix has to say:

MCHC Mean Corpuscular Hemoglobin Concentration May be decreased when MCV is decreased; increases limited to amount of Hgb that will fit inside a RBC

Have you had your doctor consult yet?


----------



## Rebecca1986

Nope,that's it now until I get into the endo at the hospital.........9 weeks wait.............


----------



## Andros

Rebecca1986 said:


> Nope,that's it now until I get into the endo at the hospital.........9 weeks wait.............


Oh, gawd!! This is not my field of expertise at all. Sad, but true. There does seem to be an area or two that caught my attention but then you have to look even further to "really" determine what is what.

I think it takes a practiced eye and a lot of knowledge for CBC.


----------



## Rebecca1986

Tough one for sure...........

(For some reason your link didnt work  )

Red cell distribution width (RDW) is a calculation of the variation in the size of your RBCs. In some anemias, such as pernicious anemia, the amount of variation (anisocytosis) in RBC size (along with variation in shape - poikilocytosis) causes an increase in the RDW.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/tab/test

This might rule out the PA.

I dunno......

Gonna run now........Need a sofa and a cuddle LOL!!

XXXXXXX


----------

